# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  HAJIME ROBOT series, humanoid robots, Hajime Research Institute, Ltd., Osaka, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Hajime Research Institute, Ltd.

Home page - hajimerobot.co.jp/en/humanoid.html

----------


## Airicist

HAJIME ROBOT 33 kicks 

 Uploaded on May 10, 2009




> The large humanoid robot HAJIME ROBOT 33 kicks at RoboCup Japan Open 2009.

----------


## Airicist

HAJIME ROBOT33 walks 

 Uploaded on May 10, 2009




> The large humanoid robot HAJIME ROBOT33 walks at RoboCup Japan Open 2009 in Osaka Japan.
> The height of the humanoid robot is 210cm.

----------


## Airicist

HAJIME ROBOT history 

 Uploaded on Mar 16, 2010




> HAJIME ROBOT history from the year 2002 to 2009

----------


## Airicist

The four meter humanoid robot Hajime Robot 43 walk test

Published on Feb 28, 2016




> This video is Hajime Robot 43 walk on two legs.

----------


## Airicist

Demonstration of a humanoid robot

Published on Apr 8, 2016




> This video shows the demonstration of a humanoid robot HAJIME ROBOT 11. It can do Tai-Chi, punch, high speed walk, and get up from lie down.
> 
> Humanoid Robot Development Company 'Hajime Research Institute, Ltd.' 
> We develop all sized humanoid robots from small size, human size to huge size.
> We have built over 200 humanoid robots, won battle tournament / soccer games, and appeared on TV.

----------


## Airicist

Walk test and getting up test of a middle humanoid robot

Published on Apr 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Voice recognition and Tai-Chi of a humanoid Robot

Published on Apr 7, 2016




> The humanoid robot HAJIME 5 communicates with humans. It recognizes the number of Tai-Chi and exercises the number of Tai-Chi.
> This system is developed by Hajime Research Institute and Nirvana Technology in 2003.

----------


## Airicist

Rumble of humanoid robots

Published on Apr 8, 2016




> After the robot battle, the last red robot is HAJIME ROBOT 4. The kick at lying down of the robot hit other robot.

----------


## Airicist

Extended-knee walk of humanoid robot

Published on Apr 8, 2016




> The robot is walking extending its knees like a human. The efficiency of of energy consumption of this walking style is high. It is a middle humanoid robot 'HAJIME ROBOT 36', which is 1 meter in the height. This video was taken in 2008.

----------


## Airicist

Handstand of a humanoid robot

Published on Apr 9, 2016




> This video shows handstand of the small humanoid robot 'HAJIME ROBOT 9'. It was taken in 2004.

----------


## Airicist

Walking test of HAJIME robot 1

Published on Apr 11, 2016




> It was the first time I built biped robot in 2002. This is the beginning of HAJIME ROBOT series.

----------


## Airicist

Demonstration of a humanoid robot

Published on Apr 16, 2016




> The humanoid robot can do powerful action because it has high performance actuators in the joints and has a high speed controller.

----------


## Airicist

Static walk of the big biped robot

Published on Jun 4, 2017




> We had static walk test of the four meter (thirteen foot) biped robot. The walking parameters of this test are the same as the parameters of the test used in 2012. The change points from the walk test in 2012 are 1) improvement of the response speed of the servo motors in the legs 2)feedback control using a gyroscope.

----------

